# PMI Sharing Truth About THR Products



## fbb1964 (22/5/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-20_pmi-sharing-truth-about-thr-products.html

*PMI Sharing Truth About THR Products*
Posted 20th May 2021 by Dave Cross





Philip Morris International (PMI) is sharing 15 truths about e-cigarettes and heat-not-burn products – something American public health groups and agencies can’t manage. The tobacco company has committed to phasing out its burnt tobacco lines and replacing them with reduced harm alternatives.
PMI says: “_There are many misconceptions surrounding smokefree alternatives to cigarettes. We’ve compiled answers to some frequently asked questions_.”

Gregory Conley, American Vaping Association, marvelled: “_What a strange world we live in that Philip Morris International can be counted on to deliver more accurate communication about smoke-free alternatives than every major American public health group and government agency_.”

In its “Top 15 myths about smoke-free alternatives” (1), PMI lists “_Are smoke-free alternatives different to cigarettes?_” at number one.

“_Yes_,” it says, “_Smoke-free alternatives don’t burn tobacco, which means that, if they are scientifically substantiated and regulated to an appropriate standard, they are a better alternative to continuing to smoke cigarettes_.”

But isn’t this just a tobacco company pushing its products and ignoring the potential for harm?

No, PMI continues: “_Importantly, they are not risk free. The best choice is always to quit tobacco and nicotine completely_” – a message that mirrors the advice given out by Public Health England.

It details differences between heat-not-burn devices (also known as heated tobacco products), and e-cigarettes and point out that these products still contain nicotine. It makes sense, as PMI points out, because “_in order for adult smokers to fully switch from cigarettes to better alternatives than continued smoking, these products generally need to contain nicotine_.”

American public health agencies and tobacco control organisations would have you believe that nicotine is synonymous with the danger from smoking. PMI highlights: “_Nicotine is not the main cause of smoking-related diseases. These diseases, such as lung cancer, cardiovascular disease and emphysema, are caused primarily by inhaling harmful compounds formed when tobacco is burned._”

The company even downplays the ease at which vapers can wean themselves off nicotine use: “_Vaping generally involves inhalation of nicotine, which is addictive, and not risk free. Quitting tobacco and nicotine completely is always the best choice. And while quitting can be difficult, millions of people do each year_.

“_Nicotine is not risk-free and it is addictive. Certain people – including pregnant or breastfeeding women, and people with heart disease, severe high blood pressure, or diabetes – should not use tobacco or nicotine-containing products. Minors, in particular, should not have access to nicotine containing products_.”

PMI says it has invested 8.1 billion in research and development and is trying to engage on a scientific level with tobacco controllers – but these individuals are refusing to debate evidence, preferring to remain in an ideological enclave and hurling slurs and half-truths.

Conley is correct, it comes to a pretty pass when the tobacco industry is focussing on facts and those who are tasked with protecting the public are trying to keep them in fear in the dark.

*References:*

Answers to commonly asked questions about smoke-free alternatives. Learn more about vapes, e-cigarettes and heat-not-burn products - https://www.pmi.com/smoke-free-life/busting-common-myth-around-smoke-free-alternatives

Reactions: Like 3


----------

